# HELP, can't retrieve my diaphragm!!!!!!!



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

It's been in for 10 hours. I woke up 45 mins ago and CANNOT get it out. I can feel the rubbery diaphragm but not rim except for a few times. I can only touch it, can't hook my finger under it.







Am I going to be stuck going to the doctor?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

bear down as if you're having a BM and/or squat, hopefully that will bring it down far enough that you can hook a finger under the rim


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

I did all of that.....squatting, bearing down, laying down w/ a pillow under my hips, all sorts of stuff, nothing worked. I had to go to the doctor and even SHE had trouble getting it out. She said it was an "anatomical issue" due to blah blah blah. But it was really weird, like it had gotten buried into my vagina tissue or something. I NOT hook a finger under the rim, as I could barely even touch it. I was only able to touch it a few times. If it happens again, we're going to discuss another BC option. (I had drama on the pill, now 2 weeks into the diaphragm, ughhhhh) She also said to try and loosen it up by bending the ring and said that might help w/ getting it out. It hurt a LOT.







But at least I got it out!


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

Maybe think about trying Lea's Shield if it gets stuck again? It's like a diaphram, but has a loop the help with removal...


----------



## MomAndOliver (May 8, 2005)

I had this exact problem when I got my diaphragm! Even down to going to the doctor (well, nurse-midwife) to get it out. So some things that have helped me:

1) It is hardest to get it out first thing in the morning. I leave it in a few more hours and then try again. My sister says she has to do this too.

2) For a long time, I had my husband take it out. Weird, I know, but it worked, and when the choices were properly presented to him (i.e., help me or we will go back to condoms), we was happy to comply.

I only had this problem for a limited period. I eventually got the hang of using uterine muscle to get it out, but it took awhile (I still can't take it out first thing in the morning - just doesn't work for me). Anyway, I think you can get past this, if you like using the diaphragm. I kind of think about it like when I learned to use tampons - at first, it seemed really hard, but it got a lot easier. HTH


----------

